

Boston Geeks: BarCampBoston3 (the free geek unconference) is this Saturday & Sunday. - JayNeely
http://www.barcampboston.org/

======
dgabriel
I can't make the meet&greet scheduled for tonight, but is anyone interested in
a post-BarCamp news.yc gathering tomorrow evening?

~~~
JayNeely
That sounds awesome. Put it up on the wiki as an after-party.

~~~
dangrover
I'd be up for that

------
dangrover
I plan to come -- someone asked me to offer up my iPhone dev talk, so I'll see
if there's any interest.

------
hooande
Man, I wish I could go. Anyone up for a Boston hacker meetup this summer?

~~~
smanek
I would love to. I'm going to miss this bar camp, but I'll be moving to
Cambridge in a couple of weeks and would enjoy meeting some people.

------
fallen
always great to see a group of tech enthusiasts putting on their own show and
learning together!

I have to say, the list of topics is a great one--something for everyone, hell
bring your gf!

------
uniwiz
see you guys there

